# Tried an experiment tonight.



## ThanksUber (Jul 26, 2017)

I only took DoorDash orders that paid $15+ and less than 5 miles.

In 12 hours I competed 4 for a total payout of $66.15. My total miles driven was 16.4.

Not sure if this is a good strategy or not.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (7 mo ago)

ThanksUber said:


> I only took DoorDash orders that paid $15+ and less than 5 miles.
> 
> In 12 hours I competed 4 for a total payout of $66.15. My total miles driven was 16.4.
> 
> Not sure if this is a good strategy or not.


More than $4 a mile is very good. Low costs means more your profiting.

$5.50 an hour not so good, unless that 12 hours was at home mostly, doing what you want. If you were waiting in your car, not so good.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

I never get orders like that for 4 miles. Usually 10 miles.

I like it because I consider it less strenuous work. I can't stand doing a ton of orders and the waiting.


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

I go for orders $10+. Much better luck that way. Waiting for higher paying orders will make you wait longer. Chances are, those orders for $10+ will pay more.

I had one a few days ago that I accepted for $14 that paid me $20. I did accept a $10, 4 mile delivery yesterday that paid me exactly $10. Yesterday was not a good day for hidden tips.


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

ThanksUber said:


> I only took DoorDash orders that paid $15+ and less than 5 miles.
> 
> In 12 hours I competed 4 for a total payout of $66.15. My total miles driven was 16.4.
> 
> Not sure if this is a good strategy or not.


It's great if you are trying to earn $5.51/hr in your market. In mine with that plan I'd earn $0/hr.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

ThanksUber said:


> I only took DoorDash orders that paid $15+ and less than 5 miles.
> 
> In 12 hours I competed 4 for a total payout of $66.15. My total miles driven was 16.4.
> 
> Not sure if this is a good strategy or not.


it's great, if you want to make $5/hr. Maybe you were just sitting at home or something.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

ThanksUber said:


> I only took DoorDash orders that paid $15+ and less than 5 miles.
> 
> In 12 hours I competed 4 for a total payout of $66.15. My total miles driven was 16.4.
> 
> Not sure if this is a good strategy or not.


I'm sure it's not, at least it isn't working with this set of numbers.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Not sure where one gets $15+ DD orders unless it’s for 8 Walmart stops stretched over 34 miles. I’m lucky if I see $10.50 for a double going 8. 

I actually had an $8.50 for a Petco “shop and deliver” 5 items going 43 miles yesterday. Couldn’t screenshot - was driving. Wish I did - it would go into the Hall of Fame.

Hence, coupled with the app ridiculousness, DD is no longer used. Fix the app at least - I kniw your pings will continue to suck and I have the 1% AR to prove it.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Not sure where one gets $15+ DD orders unless it’s for 8 Walmart stops stretched over 34 miles. I’m lucky if I see $10.50 for a double going 8.
> 
> I actually had an $8.50 for a Petco “shop and deliver” 5 items going 43 miles yesterday. Couldn’t screenshot - was driving. Wish I did - it would go into the Hall of Fame.
> 
> Hence, coupled with the app ridiculousness, DD is no longer used. Fix the app at least - I kniw your pings will continue to suck and I have the 1% AR to prove it.


43 miles for $8.50 , that would be the all the time leader with the added bonus of you having to shop for it, an item would be out of stock, resulting in a reduction of the fee. I could see them getting you down to 1.5 cents a mile on that one


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Not sure where one gets $15+ DD orders unless it’s for 8 Walmart stops stretched over 34 miles. I’m lucky if I see $10.50 for a double going 8.
> 
> I actually had an $8.50 for a Petco “shop and deliver” 5 items going 43 miles yesterday. Couldn’t screenshot - was driving. Wish I did - it would go into the Hall of Fame.
> 
> Hence, coupled with the app ridiculousness, DD is no longer used. Fix the app at least - I kniw your pings will continue to suck and I have the 1% AR to prove it.


I get $15+ offers many times during the week, especially on weekends. I made my Sunday night by accepting offers over $15 last night. I made $170 doing this. One of the $18 offers paid me $28.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Disgusted Driver said:


> 43 miles for $8.50 , that would be the all the time leader with the added bonus of you having to shop for it, an item would be out of stock, resulting in a reduction of the fee. I could see them getting you down to 1.5 cents a mile on that one


Yup. I’m very lucky. 😂


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Are you actively rejecting all the poop, or letting them just time out?


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

I guess they ran out of td shirts, since uber driver has been wearing them all.

Like stanktards say, "experimenting". I'm ok with it.


----------



## ThanksUber (Jul 26, 2017)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Are you actively rejecting all the poop, or letting them just time out?


Just let them time out. It was a good day played video games with my daughter's boyfriend and my grandson.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Are you actively rejecting all the poop, or letting them just time out?


With lack of notifications, most time out. I’m not holding my screen on them. Those I do see - I reject.

If I see a notification, I can tell by the restaurant name if I even need to look. Those rare times when I decide to - just for the heck of it - I am proven right not to.

In my area, summers are UE-only. Second year in a row. When the Bennys leave, DD gets better, and UE pretty much dies.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Disgusted Driver said:


> ...an item would be out of stock, resulting in a reduction of the fee.


I've never had my pay decreased due to items being out of stock on a DoorDash shop and pay. Any time items have been out of stock, I have always received the full amount.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

Hexonxonx said:


> I get $15+ offers many times during the week, especially on weekends. I made my Sunday night by accepting offers over $15 last night. I made $170 doing this. One of the $18 offers paid me $28.


I don't only accept over $15 orders, but I get a lot in that neighborhood. Most of my requests yesterday were around $14. Some were stacked, 2 delivery orders and shop orders. Many times, my day is saved by doing the shop and delivers, because many are $12-25, and take less than 30 minutes to do. I rarely with accept if there are more than 10 items, unless the pay is good and it's a slow night. They're usually short trips, and if it's from a grocery store I'm familiar with, I can knock them out pretty quick.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I actually had an $8.50 for a Petco “shop and deliver” 5 items going 43 miles yesterday. Couldn’t screenshot - was driving. Wish I did - it would go into the Hall of Fame.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Disgusted Driver said:


> 43 miles for $8.50 , that would be the all the time leader with the added bonus of you having to shop for it, an item would be out of stock, resulting in a reduction of the fee. I could see them getting you down to 1.5 cents a mile on that one


I've seen execs from both Instacart and Uber use the exact same bullshit answer when they were questioned about horrible-paying trips like that one... "that trip is not representative of how drivers are normally paid". It's obvious that the gig companies have concocted that answer as an escape.

What sucks is that neither "reporter" gave anything close to an appropriate follow-up question and allowed the execs to pivot away to a different topic.

An appropriate follow-up question would have been "Representative or not do you believe that $8.50 for 43 miles of driving plus all of the time and effort involved is an acceptable amount to pay a driver for that trip?" A good reporter would have asked that kind of follow-up question and would have pressed them further if their follow-up answer was BS.

Ted Koppel's way of telling someone they were full of shit was to say "come on". He'd press people even further if he thought they were lying to him.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> An appropriate follow-up question would have been "Representative or not do you believe that $8.50 for 43 miles of driving plus all of the time and effort involved is an acceptable amount to pay a driver for that trip?"


To which their response would have been, "Oh, that offer was actually accompanied by a hidden tip."


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Grubhubflub said:


> To which their response would have been, "Oh, that offer was actually accompanied by a hidden tip."


That lie wouldn't have worked because the trips in question were completed trips.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

ThanksUber said:


> I only took DoorDash orders that paid $15+ and less than 5 miles.
> 
> In 12 hours I competed 4 for a total payout of $66.15. My total miles driven was 16.4.
> 
> Not sure if this is a good strategy or not.


It really depends on your circumstances and what you're trying to get out of the gig.

If it's someone's main or only source of income, then spending 12 hours to make $66 isn't so productive. But if they're retired or otherwise self employed, then keeping the app on and taking the odd unicorn ping sounds reasonable.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

reg barclay said:


> If it's someone's main or only source of income, then spending 12 hours to make $66 isn't so productive. But if they're retired or otherwise self employed, then keeping the app on and taking the odd unicorn ping sounds reasonable.


That's actually pretty good for Doortrash. Even in the days that I was running, before the pandemic, I generally wouldn't make that much.


----------



## Stickshiftpsycho (Aug 21, 2021)

ThanksUber said:


> I only took DoorDash orders that paid $15+ and less than 5 miles.
> 
> In 12 hours I competed 4 for a total payout of $66.15. My total miles driven was 16.4.
> 
> Not sure if this is a good strategy or not.


um are you joking? in what world is that 66 dollars going to pay for a gum ball let alone bills and rent. unless your disabled or live with parents.


----------



## Stickshiftpsycho (Aug 21, 2021)

reg barclay said:


> It really depends on your circumstances and what you're trying to get out of the gig.
> 
> If it's someone's main or only source of income, then spending 12 hours to make $66 isn't so productive. But if they're retired or otherwise self employed, then keeping the app on and taking the odd unicorn ping sounds reasonable.


Also YOU WORKED 12 HOURS. if you worked uber or lyft you would have made like 300 lol


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Stickshiftpsycho said:


> if you worked uber or lyft you would have made like 300 lol


But driving how many miles to make $300? I suspect a lot more than 75 miles. Which would be the dollar/mile equivalent of what the OP drove to make $66.

Of course. some people will choose the $300 either way. But that was my point. It depends why they're driving. And I could see why someone doing it as an occasional side thing would opt for more per mile, but less overall.


----------



## Stickshiftpsycho (Aug 21, 2021)

reg barclay said:


> But driving how many miles to make $300? I suspect a lot more than 75 miles. Which would be the dollar/mile equivalent of what the OP drove to make $66.
> 
> Of course. some people will choose the $300 either way. But that was my point. It depends why they're driving. And I could see why someone doing it as an occasional side thing would opt for more per mile, but less overall.


I gotcha my bad


----------

